# Anyone have a rear mudguard surplus to requirements?



## Outlaw Hobbs (27 Feb 2019)

I'm going on a ride with a new club in March and they have a rule that in the wet rear mudguards must be worn.
My dislike of all the rattling, squeaking and scratching means I don't have one. 
If anyone has a spare knocking about please PM me. Clip-on type (SKS/Crudracer) preferred; although my bike frame does have the necessary eyelets.
Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2019)

Planet X are selling new SKS raceblade clip ons for £15
Bargain


----------



## I like Skol (27 Feb 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Planet X are selling new SKS raceblade clip ons for £15
> Bargain


I was about to say, "buy some, you tightwad!"


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Feb 2019)

Check out the offerings on Raw Mudflaps. Light, cheap, clip on under saddle. Not sure if your club will approve, but you can design your own colours.

Tighter than an otter’s bottom you are.


----------



## Outlaw Hobbs (27 Feb 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Check out the offerings on Raw Mudflaps. Light, cheap, clip on under saddle. Not sure if your club will approve, but you can design your own colours.
> 
> Tighter than an otter’s bottom you are.



Thanks for the totally useless and offensive reply.


----------



## Outlaw Hobbs (27 Feb 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Planet X are selling new SKS raceblade clip ons for £15
> Bargain



Cheers, they are a bit fugly but I'll only have to use it once; if at all.


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2019)

I've got a new pair of new crud roadracer guards you can have for £20 delivered


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Feb 2019)

Outlaw Hobbs said:


> Thanks for the totally useless and offensive reply.



You’re right. Should’ve posted a link. £8.00. Last of the big spenders. Sorry, fenders. 

https://rawmudflap.uk/product/coloured-saddle-flap/


----------



## alicat (28 Feb 2019)

This thread has reminded me I need a mansion in Mayfair, preferably detached.
If anyone has a spare one knocking around @Markymark? please pm me.


----------



## Markymark (28 Feb 2019)

alicat said:


> This thread has reminded me I need a mansion in Mayfair, preferably detached.
> If anyone has a spare one knocking around @Markymark? please pm me.


I had one yesterday that would have been perfect but I had it knocked down and it’s being rebuilt because one of the bathroom taps wouldn’t stop dripping.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Feb 2019)

alicat said:


> This thread has reminded me I need a mansion in Mayfair, preferably detached.
> If anyone has a spare one knocking around @Markymark? please pm me.


I believe James Stunt is having a clearance sale soon so maybe you can pick up something.


----------



## Outlaw Hobbs (28 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> I've got a new pair of new crud roadracer guards you can have for £20 delivered


Thanks, that's a great offer but I'm sorted now.


----------

